# Wo bekommt man eine   Armbrust bei Gothic 2



## nokill (8. Januar 2005)

Hi ich wollte mir bei G2 ein Armbrust zulegen. Nur leidert finde ich keinen Händler der mir eine verkauft. Bosper hat keine.Ich bin kein Söldner sonder Miliz.
THX


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (8. Januar 2005)

Spontan fällt mir der Waffenhändler auf Onars Hof ein, der bei Lee im rechten Zimmer des Hauptgebäudes steht.


----------



## davied (8. Januar 2005)

Ich würde mir keine Armbrust kaufen sondern eine sehr gute holen: http://home.arcor.de/nachtineu/g2karten/waffenkhorinis.jpg
Nr 6 auf der Karte. Du musst kurz vor der Brücke nach links. dort findest du in Skellett mit netten Sachen.


----------



## Homerclon (8. Januar 2005)

nokill am 08.01.2005 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ich wollte mir bei G2 ein Armbrust zulegen. Nur leidert finde ich keinen Händler der mir eine verkauft. Bosper hat keine.Ich bin kein Söldner sonder Miliz.
> THX


kommt auf das Kapitel an:

*Bosper*
immer wieder neue Pfeile/Bolzen; kauft Felle zum normalen Preis - nur Lehrling; legt sich die für ihn beste Waffe an, wenn man sein Handelsinventar öffnet und nichts kauft
ab 2:	1x leichte Armbrust (600 GS)
ab 3:	1x Armbrust (1000 GS)
ab 4:	1x schwere Armbrust (2000 GS), 1x Kriegsarmbrust (1500 GS)
ab 5:	1x Drachenjägerarmbrust (2500 GS)

*Jora*
legt sich die für ihn beste Waffe an, wenn man sein Handelsinventar öffnet und nichts kauft
ab 2:	1x leichte Armbrust (600 GS)

*Khaled*
legt sich die für ihn beste Waffe an, wenn man sein Handelsinventar öffnet und nichts kauft
ab 2:	1x leichte Armbrust (600 GS)
ab 3:	1x Armbrust (1000 GS)
ab 4:	1x schwere Armbrust (2000 GS), 1x Kriegsarmbrust (1500 GS)
ab 5:	1x Drachenjägerarmbrust (2500 GS)

*Rosi*
legt sich die für sie beste Waffe an, wenn man ihr Handelsinventar öffnet und nichts kauft
ab 5:	1x Kriegsarmbrust (1500 GS)

*Tandor*
legt sich die für ihn beste Waffe an, wenn man sein Handelsinventar öffnet und nichts kauft
ab 3:	1x Armbrust (1000 GS)
ab 4:	1x Kriegsarmbrust (1500 GS)
ab 5:	1x schwere Armbrust (2000 GS)

Quelle: http://www.mondgesaenge.de/G2DB/guide_trader.htm?id=ware_1
http://www.mondgesaenge.de/G2DB/


----------

